# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Photos Uploader

## Lynn

Great News !
Thanks John Clare for patching us back together !

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I agree, I'm incredibly happy and relieved to have it back again!  :Smile:

----------

